# post your spotify playlists here!



## arjunpatel (Nov 17, 2020)

I have seen the rate the user before you , the last song you heard threads but never a spotify thread


this is just random metal.
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/3Sd890loJ5p3UlfP007Fmp?si=EmEPyLWDTNK9ZN_TUu3zbQ


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2020)

The chance of finding music for me that I like is equal to the chance of finding shiny pokemon.
It's really sad. Everytime I find music that I enjoy it's like holiday for me.


----------



## arjunpatel (Nov 17, 2020)

thats why i think spotify playlists is a good idea , most of the time it sticks to one genre .


----------



## rad.i.kal (Dec 3, 2020)

Sure. 

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/7jKDpJHp9Pepv3SckeeKy3?si=tEkvdVtLRliYxC7RvxCTMA

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1g5n1Rm5U2WQhHE8QRxevm?si=QmskBM5TR7euov0c0jClGw

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0SapWEmXV9V7D9v9RPtyUX?si=z86EOX2NSlG84QDWeXEG2g


----------



## Ricken (Dec 3, 2020)

I made this two years ago for my girlfriend, so it's old and I could add a lot more to it if someone wanted me to
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0l4Z7lTiQaFdR9WScxz1ej
It's mostly alt-rock, metalcore, and nu-metal


----------



## vyapk (Oct 5, 2021)

Recently, I love 2 new albums of Taylor Swift, which are Folklore and Evermore. You should try it, so goooddddd


----------

